

Sharefest - p2p file sharing web app - shacharz
http://peer5.com/sharefest-me-lifes-too-short-to-wait-for-your-files-to-upload-to-a-server/

======
trentlarson
Direct sharing is going to be the real internet revolution... we've just
scratched the surface of what's going to happen when everyone directly
collaborates. :-)

~~~
shacharz
Couldn't agree more.

------
whadar
votes up please

------
benartzg
looks great!

